# Dwarves or Orcs and Goblins



## Isafrehn (Dec 5, 2007)

I know nothing and have nothing for WHFB but i'd really like to start collecting either an orcs and goblins army or a dwarf army. Positives and negatives for them would be great.

Whats your feedback, what do you think i should collect


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Comes down to what you like mate. Hairy underground psychos with axes, or bald underground psychos with axes?

Dwarves stand still, shoot the enemy with muskets and crossbows, then batter them with axes and hammers. Very few fast units, but gyrocopters and miners can be surprising. Dwarf magic is a tricky art, it boils down to special upgrades to units or warrors, and magical defences; not so much in-yer-face magic. Dwarves have some of the best artillery, and some of the best standard troops, in the game.

Orcs are pretty wild; there's much more charging about, on wolves, boars, or spiders, or in chariots, on wyverns, or on foot. Orc armies are almost always moving, except when they stop to randomly fight themselves. Orc magic is also tricky, mostly coz if you get it wrong your shaman's head blows up. Orcs excell at running up to the enemy and battering them with a variety of sharp stuff. Their shooting is basically rubbish, so the usually trick is to take very large units of archers (eg 40 night goblins) or double war machines (2 spear-chuckers). Bear in mind if you go for orcs and goblins, you will probably be painting a lot of them.

Hope that's some help.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This isn't constructive at all, but... 

WAAAAAAGH!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Dwarfs are all about brutally hard, reliable infantry who wont move. Orcs and gobbos are explosive, but unpredictable, they have a lot of novelty units. If you choose orcs, i hope you enjoy painting green...


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with what everybody above has said. If you want an army similar to your 40k army - which (because you say IG with Daemonhunters), I'm assuming is quite shooty - then you'll want Dwarfs. If you want to play something quite different and characterful, then Orcs seem the better choice to me.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Da stunties carry big axes and gots long beards 'coz they's trying to make up for somefing. Da boyz though, we's got nuffin' to prove. We's green, we's choppy, and we's da 'ardest. Da Black Orcs and Big 'Uns can go toe-to-toe wif da Chaos 'ardboyz, an' even da basic Orc can stomp most uvver core units 'cos they's T4 an' there's lots uv 'em. 

I personally use a rather arguably broken roster for my Orcs, but it's mostly because people around here don't realize there's a difference between 40k and fantasy and gun lines in fantasy are LAME. So I have 80 black orcs in my army. It's mostly an issue of having 'eavy armour to weather shooting, and less an issue of choppin' everyone to ribbons. Although they do that quite well...


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish people what stop playing such boring dwarf armies. I'm a long time dwarf player and love an offensive style of play. I virtually never take any war machines, no handgunners, only a single 'lucky' regiment of crossbowmen. The diversity of infantry offered to the dwarf player is virtually unparalleled, and they pack a distinct punch in close combat. Plus, the look on your opponants face as you take the fight to him and smack the crap out of his troops is amazing to behold, as he was prepared for static warfare. 
Just as an aside, ironbreakers are the best cavalry absorption unit in the game.



> gun lines in fantasy are LAME


 Couldn't agree more. They are also extremely lame in 40k.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Well as a stunty player I would say go Dwarf (who doesn't love beer guzzling, ax slinging, anvil pounding, little nut jobs?). Dwarf Armies are extremly difficult to play though, as your opponent will know 85% of the time what you are going to do (sit back and pound em with war machines and ranged units). On the other hand you can surprise your opponent with things such as Rangers, Miners, Runes that allow you to move, and the anvil of doom giving you a "free" move. Nothing will put a seasoned oponent off guard like a Dwarf Army maneuvering. Basic Dwarf WS4/S3/T4 core unit: nuff said.

Orcs and Goblins have a wide diversity as far as what you might place on the board. They also have ALOT of things that can go against you just as well as against the enemy (animosity, fanatics, and troll stupidity have been good to my dwarf army at times.) Goblins have WS2/S3/T3, and Orcs WS3/S3/T4 as core. Goblins my seem like a unit that is easy to kill from those stats but when you can throw a couple units of 30-40 with 3 fanatics hidden inside to "tenderize" the enemy, numbers will be on your side. Your usual oponents will also have a hard time guessing what they might see from game to game with O&G also.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Isafrehn (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the looks of the orcs and goblins units like the spiders and all the cavalry. I would i also like to try something different than my guard. Like an army that can attack and get to the enemy like lightning NOT like IG. So far Orcs and goblin are looking like the better choice


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Smart move.

WAAAAGH!

Regards,

Red Orc
(the clue's in the name)


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Plus I think for the most part Ork will provide you with an entertaining game. The extra uncertainty that comes with orks makes every turn interesting and some funny events can occur.


----------



## da_orkses_rulz_oomiverse (Nov 16, 2007)

y orcs and dwarfs ??

anyway WAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHH !!!


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

Nah, go for dwarves, sure theyre fairly non-maneuverable but i find they get better and better the larger a battle is. also, with so many choices your opponent often wont know what unit to go for. so far ive won 12 games in a row with my dwarves. but hey, if you like green guys go 4 the orcs, just dont be shocked when my massed fire beats them to a pulp, orc player says, ahh well half my army made it to cc, then the warriors pick up their axes and get to work, icky green stuff all over the place.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

personnally i prefer orcs thay are way more menauverable than oh so slow dwarves


----------



## spnofsanguinus (Jan 4, 2008)

*Elites or Numbers???*

I Started off with this Dilemma. I tend towars Smaller, Elite Armies (Crons, SMs, Hero-Heavy LOTR) so I went for Orks and Goblins. No Tactics needed, other than charge. Very Fun, very Mad.

Then I changed my mind after getting the Skull Pass Box Set and am now a dwarf with a fair amount of Gobbo Blood in me.

Get Skull Pass Set, and look at the models. Decide based on that.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If only it were so simple as "charge forward" with Orcs. Unfortunately, tactics are always needed... and contingencies for the inevitable animosity faliure at the most inopportune time have to be planned for. Orcs ultimately aren't my style, and I'm most likely going to get rid of my Orc army to finance my High Elves.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Very different armies really contrasting in styles. I love O&G because there fun to paint. Dwarves are a solid force though with very strong units and characters


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

im not sure who i would go for now. iv been playing orcs and goblins for a few years, but my origional choice was definatly goin to be dwarves. my advice would be to go to your local GW and just look around and see what you like. you dont have to buy anything wen u go there (although it seems like it!), just look around.

if in doubt, buy the skullpass and then decide between O&G or Dwarves. then you can use the other army for conversions


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Orcs and goblins are easier to paint believe it or not. ok so you have more of them to paint, but being in large groups of models you dont have to worry about minute details on orcs and goblins. Dwarves have a lot of fiddly details like gold trim, beards, runs etc. 

So i think it would be quicker and easier to paint more orcs and goblins then it is a smaller dwarf army.

Plus orcs can do magic, war machines, combat, monsters and comedy!
Dwarves do small numbers, small combats, cannons and shooty stuff.

O&G get my vote...


----------

